# very confused... Ensign Ranches



## n81337 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been out of the hunting scene for a while on a mission for the LDS church and I want to get a tag for the Ensign Ranches area general season rifle but I am confused as to the newish process .. I feel pretty newbie at this again haha but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction!

Thanks


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Your only options are to draw that CWMU tag or Purchase one from Travis or Rusty


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Ensign Ranches is locked up tighter that a prison, but Justin definately gave the right info.
I hope you have a REALLY fat wallet!!

That place is incredible, i have many VERY fond memories there -*|*-


----------



## n81337 (Apr 7, 2009)

whats the process to draw for that and how to I sign up for that tag??


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Next January, put in for CWMU - Ensign Ranches, until then, there is plenty of good places to hunt general tag. If you did not put in for a tag in the draw, then the remaining will go on sale over the counter in June. More than likely, only Northern region will be available.
Good luck, welcome back!


----------

